# Custom Engraved James Ingles Putters



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

James Ingles, a putter maker from London and associated with long time shotgun maker, Hillis makes some really beautiful pieces.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that is a fancy looking putter how does it play?


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

I would not know as I could never afford one of these custom made, bespoke putters. You should check out the website: www.jamesinglesputters.com to see some of his engraving. It's absolutely amazing. He is associated with, and worked with Hellis (Charles Hellis & Sons), the custom shotgun maker and morphed the skill set into custom putters.


----------

